# Newby to Archery



## kartracerguy (Sep 29, 2010)

I am getting into archery because my 11 yo son is wanting to start shooting in the 4H program. We both have our own used PSE bow that has been adjusted to our draw and pull. After pulling about 200 arrows the other day, it became clear that we both need some form or coaching. Is there a video that would help or would it be better to find a coach for him and me somewhere? 

Thanks.
Dave


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Here is a great start. http://www.robinhoodvideos.com/

Also find you a reputable pro shop. They are worth their weight in gold. At our local pro shop there is usually a few of us that are very willing and wanting to teach the sport.

Learn what you can as soon as you can. Bad habits are hard to break once they are inbedded in the subconscious mind. I had a guy the other day buy me a 12 pack of Budwieser for showing him how to do it properly.

Archery is a "life sport". Heck, Ive been doing it for almost 25 years.


almost forgot - www.archerylessonsonline.com is another great place.


----------

